

Putin orders combat readiness test in western regions - Varcht
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2014/02/26/russia-putin-combat-readiness-troops/5829301/

======
Varcht
Is he really going to go all 'North Korea' on us? I really hoped we
(civilization) were beyond this... Sigh.

